# Great Gargoyle Costume



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Check out this gargoyle costume worn by a street performer that we photographed at Quincy Market in Boston this summer.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, that is definitely a nice costume. Wouldn't mind having something like that.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I am partial to the jar between its legs. That could be used by me. Next time grab it. Oh and the costume is good too.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------

